# when you can run with the big dogs...



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

soak up sun on the couch


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Boy now that gives a new meaning to..."it's a dogs life".


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey what does a dog do on its day off??.........................later,DAve


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Hey what does a dog do on its day off??.........................later,DAve


same thing it does when it's at work...whatever it wants.

BTW, that picture wasn't staged, I actually fell asleep on the other end of the couch watching football and when I woke up, and saw the chance for the picture, grabbed my digital right quick.


----------

